
Keep It Simple and Take Credit - Tomte
http://democracyjournal.org/arguments/keep-it-simple-and-take-credit/
======
tokenizer
> If the broad left takes power again

Doubt it, at least not in the next 8-12 years. Let's wait and see what
President Trump does with Healthcare and the Economy.

If he messes up, Dems should be able to get everything back in no time.

> And, in the interest of supporting a united front between liberals and
> socialists

As a classical liberal, I find communists (anarcho-communists?) writing stuff
like this
([https://twitter.com/nunzioni/status/827041257323126784](https://twitter.com/nunzioni/status/827041257323126784)
/
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3otTkPVMAEBiEb.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3otTkPVMAEBiEb.jpg))
extremely concerning.

